# Klöckner-Möller PS4-111-DR1 bzw Sucosoft



## Atze83 (18 April 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe hier zwei Klöckner-Möller SPSen (PS4-111-DR1) liegen. Hab auch einen passenden Schnittstellenumsetzer dabei. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass ich keine Passende Software habe. Habe auch schon mal beim Support von KM angefragt, allerdings halten die es wohl nicht für nötig mal zu antworten....
Ich glaube herausgefunden zu haben, dass man die dazu Sucosoft S30-S3  benötigt. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so korrekt ist und wo man do eine software erhalten kann?
Hab schon überall gesucht und finde nichts passendes...
...Vielleicht hat ja auch hier noch jemand die Software zur Verfügung und kann mir damit weiterhelfen...


----------



## Uwe Schröder (19 April 2006)

*Richtig!*

Hallo!

Ja die Software heisst SUCOsoft S30-S3!

Wenn noch Fragen,
einfach melden!

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Atze83 (19 April 2006)

*Korrektur*

Nehme das, mit "halten das wohl nicht für nötig zu antworten" zurück - war mein Fehler: Spam-Filter hat die Mail gefressen....
Jetzt weiß ich zwar, dass die Software Sucosoft S30-S3 richtig ist, weiß allerdings immer noch nicht, wo ich die wohl bekommen könnte...


----------



## Uwe Schröder (20 April 2006)

*Hilfestellung*

Hallo!

Bitte mal bei Moeller.net/de versuchen
Unter Support kann man nach Software suchen!

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Atze83 (20 April 2006)

*Komm da nicht weiter...*

Da hab ich schon geschaut. Hab da schon den ganzen Ftp-Server auf links gekrempelt...
Allerdings kann ich da unter "S30-S3" nur eine Datei Namens "koped3.exe" finden. Wenn ich die ausführen will, dann läuft ne kurze Dos-Funktion funktion ab, und das wars. Das scheint ne nur zum Updaten zu sein....
Oder mach ich da was verkehrt?


----------



## Serviceman (28 April 2006)

*alte Moeller Software*

Hallo,
habe die gesuchte Software. Ich weiß nicht ob die noch funktioniert,
da sie von 1992 ist. Die Software ist auf 6 Stück 3,5 " Disketten (ob die 14 Jahre und zwei Umzüge überstanden haben??).
Was willst du mit der PS4 anstellen?


----------



## caracol (2 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem: eine PS4-111-DR1 mit nicht mehr funkionierenden Installations-Disketten. Mir ist die alte PS4 aber zu schade, um sie deswegen wegzuwerfen. Ein Anruf beim Moeller-Support war leider nicht sehr hilfreich: Die PS4-111 sei "tot" und sie hätten leider auch keine Restbestände im Hause. 

Ist jemand in der Lage, mir die Software (der Supporter sprach von 320k-Disketten) per Mail zu schicken?

Grüsse
Sven


----------



## Serviceman (2 Mai 2006)

*S30 Software*

Hallo,
sind bei dir alle Disketten defekt oder nur eine bestimmte?
Vielleicht funktioniert dann eine von mir.
Gib mal bescheid welche defekt ist.


----------



## caracol (2 Mai 2006)

Hallo,



> sind bei dir alle Disketten defekt oder nur eine bestimmte?


Beide 5.25" Disketten sind defekt.

Gruss
Sven


----------



## Serviceman (2 Mai 2006)

*5,25 " Disketten??*

Habe ich noch nie bei S30 Software gesehen.
Was für einen Stand hast du??
Ich habe S30-S3-D, Version 2.2 von 1992.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (3 Mai 2006)

*Softwareversionen für PS3*

Hallo!

In der Vergangenheit hat es viele Versionen
auch auf verschiedenen Diskettenversionen gegeben.

Teilweise ist aber eine Installation wegen zu schneller 
Rechner kaum noch möglich!

Der Aufwand sollte gut überlegt werden.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Serviceman (3 Mai 2006)

*S30 Software*

Ja, das ist richtig,
ich würde für mich persönlich den Aufwand nicht treiben. 
Habe die Software gestern installiert. Bei mir ging das problemlos.
Habe zwei Kunden die noch solche Teile haben. Die Dinger laufen aber relativ stabil. 
Ich persönlich würde aber zum testen mit was neuerem Anfangen, wie z. B. der S40 oder gleich mit der X-Soft und mir die passende Hardware zulegen. Die gibt es schon teilweise für kleines Geld.
Es gibt auch gute Starterpakete incl. Software, Kabel usw.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (3 Mai 2006)

*Vorschlag für PS3 bzw. PS4 100 - Ersatz*

Hallo!


Als Ersatz möchte ich auch das Steuerrelais von Moeller
empfehlen 
Es gibt nun auch eine EASY - Control von Moeller mit Codosys.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## vs1400 (17 Oktober 2007)

*Sucosoft S30*

Auch Ich brauche die Alte Sucosoft 30 Software.
Dazu noch ein Datenkabel für die alte PS 306.

Wenn mir dabei einer weiter helfen kann währe das super!


Gruss

vs1400


----------



## blasterbock (17 Oktober 2007)

Für die PS306 ist aber eine andereSoftware erforderlich, wie für die PS4.
Die PS3 war softwarekompatibel zur PS4, so weit ich erinnere.
Ich habe die Software und auch den Schnittstellenumsetzer RS232 auf Suconet.
Ich brauche aber beides noch regelmäßig für Wartungsaufgaben.
Über Leihvarianten müsste man sich mal unterhalten.
Schnittstellenumsetzer für diese Steuerung sollte man aber eigentlich noch kaufen können. MBB-Gelma hatte damals auch solche Sachen im Angebot.
Ich habe die Version 2.31 ser Sucos6 Software von 1991.


----------



## Bricker (16 November 2007)

*Benötige auch die Sucosoftsucosoft S30-S316*

Hallo Leute,
benötige auch die sucosoft S30-S316 mit schnittstellenumsetzer UM1.5.
Wer kann mir helfen?

ciao


----------



## blasterbock (16 November 2007)

Ich habe die Software und einen Umsetzer.
Frage ist, wie lange brauchst Du für Deinen Job ?
Ich kann das verleihen, aber nicht verkaufen.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, schreib mal eine PN oder eine Mail


----------



## Mr.Spok (16 November 2007)

*S30-s3-d*

Hallo an alle,

habe hier noch die Software S30-S3-D Version 2.31 (3 Disketten) und S30-RBI-D (1 Diskette) alles noch orginal im grünen Moeller-Hefter mit orginal Handbüchern. Einen Schnittstellenumsetzer und eine PS4-111-DR liegt auch noch rum. Geht zur Programmierung der PS3 und der PS4-Reihe 100. Bei interesse PN.

mfG Jan


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (17 November 2007)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> habe hier noch die Software S30-S3-D Version 2.31 (3 Disketten) und S30-RBI-D (1 Diskette) alles noch orginal im grünen Moeller-Hefter mit orginal Handbüchern. Einen Schnittstellenumsetzer und eine PS4-111-DR liegt auch noch rum. Geht zur Programmierung der PS3 und der PS4-Reihe 100. Bei interesse PN.
> 
> mfG Jan


Den Schnittstellenumsetzer gibt es aber noch zu kaufen (eigene Erfahrung) , aber ich muss Montag erstmal nachschauen wie der Lieferant heisst .


----------



## AMicheel (14 März 2010)

*Sp4-101*

Hallo "Mr.Spock", ich würde mir die Software und den Programmieradapter gern ausleihen, ich habe  eine SP4-101 und möchte diese gern programmieren. Danke  AMicheel     a@micheel.de


----------



## Serviceman (17 März 2010)

*Umsetzer und Software für PS3/PS4*

Den Umsetzer gibt es bei Moeller noch zu kaufen (ca. 220 Euro).

Aber mal was anderes zum Thema: nur weil du eine alte PS4 hast, würde ich deswegen (aus Erfahrung) nicht unbedingt einfach was programmieren wollen. Die Hard- und Software ist einfach antiquiert.
Es gehört auch noch mehr dazu: Hast du Unterlagen über den Befehlsvorrat, Systembausteine usw??


Mein Tipp: Fang dein Projekt, falls es ein konkretes gibt, doch mit was aktuellem an.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Mr.Spok (17 März 2010)

*Leider nix mehr da.*



AMicheel schrieb:


> Hallo "Mr.Spock", ich würde mir die Software und den Programmieradapter gern ausleihen, ich habe eine SP4-101 und möchte diese gern programmieren. Danke AMicheel a@micheel.de


 

Hallo AMicheel,

leider sind die Sachen schon vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren in der "Bucht" verschwunden.

mfG Jan


----------

